# I think i should secretly buy a vibrator comments please



## lil miss wifey (Sep 5, 2010)

:scratchhead: i think i should so i could please myself from start to finish when my husband isnt home ofcourse i wouldnt want him to be there and i experience orgasm for the first time, but how bad is doing this isnt this like gonna be bad thing to do, only the fact that im hiding part, like when he gets home and im all happy and we have sex he thinks he's doing a great job and its the toy that im cheating on him with lol ha ha ha, well im young and horney as hell porn isnt working i would not cheat because i love my husband soooooooo much lol hmmm ,well i need answers from a man especially like how would u guys feel to find out that ur wife is pleasing herself without u sneaking around and its not porn its a "vibrator" lol which happens to be bigger than urs and then she doesnt want to have sex with u? im maybe making a big deal out of this but its just a question please answer


----------



## MotoDude (Sep 15, 2010)

From a guy, yes I would like to know and get it either same size and not the fore arm size


----------



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

*I'd be happy*

If my wife had been using a vibrator these past few years because she was horny I would have been very, very happy. I think this would be a strong indication that we would have a good time together in the very near future.

I can understand you'd like to try it w/o him present both initially and until both of you are looser and more open about desires.

Telling a lover what you want and enjoy is a sign of love, intimacy, and one's belief you are loved so much that all non-criminal fantasies are OK - it is a step I think many couples can't make and is sometimes deemed unacceptable so you may want to be very sure of your h before telling or demonstrating.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Why do you have to do secretly? Just buy it and have fun.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Tell him you want to get one and have him help you pick it out 

BTW, as to buying one that is the same size as your husband....

If he's not insecure about his size down below I would suggest getting what ever size you would like. Don't start out with forearm size toys for a 1st toy. And always buy from a reputable site that has alot of customer reviews.

I made a mistake of once buying based on price and the toy that came in was a LOT bigger than what they posted. My wife is petite and that thing was bigger than her ankle by a long shot. She still kept it (yeah that says something about her huh lol) and we did try it once but I highly doubt it's ever gonna happen. It was like King Kong vs a snail.

But she did want to keep it so I have no idea what she's planning to do with that monster. Also, my wife's favorite toy is still pretty big but we only use toys 1 out of 5 times when we have sex. She still enjoys the real thing over a toy. Well that's what she tells me anyways, I have no idea if uses them by herself...


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I made a mistake of once buying based on price and the toy that came in was a LOT bigger than what they posted. My wife is petite and that thing was bigger than her ankle by a long shot. She still kept it (yeah that says something about her huh lol) and we did try it once but I highly doubt it's ever gonna happen. It was like King Kong vs a snail.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jc32 (Jan 25, 2010)

My wife has two vibrators, but I have no idea if she uses them when I'm not around. I certainly hope she does! She'd never tell me even if I asked, so it's not a big deal to me. However, if she had never told me about them, and I found them, I'd think that she isn't getting what she needs from me, but doesn't want to say anything. That, way more than the size of the thing, would make me feel insecure. If she didn't want to have sex with me anymore because of her vibrator, that would be devestating, and would definitely end the relationship. I'd tell him that you're going to buy a vibrator, but don't tell him when you're planning on using it.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I'd much prefer my wife get off with a fake one when I'm not around than with a real one. If it would get her in the mood, I'd buy her a 3.5 hp two stroke briggs & stratton with a nuclear warhead ribbed tip. Hell, I'd buy her ten.


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

From a woman - my H lets me incorporate the vibrator in our lovemaking, but I have never used one for penetration. So I don't know how he would feel about that, but I won't have an orgasm from penetration anyway, even though it feels better than anything else! Weird, huh?. I need clitoral stimulation for an orgasm. 

Most men know that women need clitoral stimulation. Have you guys ever read sex books together? Would he be into that?

I highly recommend the Eroscillator. I have the most powerful orgasms - I was going to start a separate thread on it. The usual orgasm starts with contractions, but when I use the E the orgasm starts about 5 - 10 sec before the contractions start. That 10 second gap is intense. It does this just about every time, it is just awesome! It is the only vibrator endorsed by Dr. Ruth, and she recommends it to women who have never had an orgasm. It is not cheap - around $180 is what I paid.


----------



## Dave321 (Aug 4, 2010)

For 1,Don.t believe a man would mind his wife buying a toy.It is what husbands and wife should talk about.For 2,Dam straight it be nice you're not sneaking around.For 3,RED FLAG,you said(which happens to be bigger than urs and then she doesn't want to have sex with u?)If you need something bigger then he is,you need to talk to him.And your statement implies you get more feeling with something bigger and feel more then with husband,and you don't want sex with him.You better fugue out why you need it bigger?He is your better half you need to talk with him.This could get out of hand.Don't jerk this guy around.If you have other need then tell.For me toys are fine but if you go bigger you don't alway go back.Plus i myself would like something to make love to, not some hole.I want my parter to feel me and i feel her.I love her mind ,heart, body and soul.And some womens body part don't alway go back.And i know that as a fact.A friend of my wife need it setting up a friend with a guy she known.Long story short.She came over and complained about how small he was.She left and my wife said she was screwed up cause she had sex with him before we got married and she said he sports a 8 by 6.5.That larger the me and my wife said she didn't want to get bigger down there.And wanted to be able feel a lot of different men.And not always having to hunt for a larger one.Wife said she would tell her how big this dildo was and that there was nothing like 12 by 7.Not getting on you ,do what you want.And my wife isn't small,she medium and I'm 7 by 6.P.S Something bigger is a choirs,which there is nothing wrong with that.Don't cheat your self out of life or him to.:smthumbup:


----------



## tattoomommy (Aug 14, 2009)

Go for it! Just dont use it so much that you become dependent upon it is all I'm warning you of. Our married couple friends frequently talk to us about sex and what the others are doing, but some point along the way... the other wife got dependent on her trusty Silver Bullet. Now...she can't get off without it and if she goes before him, it's so intense she doesn't want to be touched for a while after....I can't imagine the struggles they're having now- and I hear about them!


----------



## BlazinD (Oct 15, 2010)

lil miss wifey said:


> :scratchhead: i think i should so i could please myself from start to finish when my husband isnt home ofcourse i wouldnt want him to be there and i experience orgasm for the first time, but how bad is doing this isnt this like gonna be bad thing to do, only the fact that im hiding part, like when he gets home and im all happy and we have sex he thinks he's doing a great job and its the toy that im cheating on him with lol ha ha ha, well im young and horney as hell porn isnt working i would not cheat because i love my husband soooooooo much lol hmmm ,well i need answers from a man especially like how would u guys feel to find out that ur wife is pleasing herself without u sneaking around and its not porn its a "vibrator" lol which happens to be bigger than urs and then she doesnt want to have sex with u? im maybe making a big deal out of this but its just a question please answer


Im a guy and I say get a few. But put the shoe on the other foot...how would you feel if your H had a Real Doll or a pocket *****/torso on the side that you didn't know about and used it while you were away?


----------



## lil miss wifey (Sep 5, 2010)

Good question BlazinD, even tho this post was a long time ago and if I saw my husband doing that I would be upset , only because if we had sex like a few hours before, but other than that I would of been a lil surprised in a exciting way, but then it would depend on his reaction to me walking in on him, but it all depends I honestly wont mind what I would flip or trip on is walking in on him having sex with another woman, other than that I would be making him feel real uncomfortable.

But we talked about me buying a vibrator a while after and first he said go do whatever u want, then he said no it would bother him, so I passed that i'm not going to buy it LOL .


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

actually, y dont u get it and get ur hubby and "teach" u how to use it?


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

My wife has several and sometimes she will even give me a show. I made this stand out of a large mailbox and put it on short legs. I attatched some flat surface areas on top and she puts a suction base dildo on it and gives herself a hell of a f***ing on it while I watch. She really likes the big one and I've seen her flood it out more than once. I love to watch her enjoy herself and I feel zero threat from one larger than me. I can still ring that bell quite well this is just a variation. Go buy one and give him a show, he'll blow like a volcano!


----------



## olwhatsisname (Dec 5, 2012)

the more you get the more you want. and wanting is a womens long suit


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

lil miss wifey said:


> :scratchhead: i think i should so i could please myself from start to finish when my husband isnt home ofcourse i wouldnt want him to be there and i experience orgasm for the first time, but how bad is doing this isnt this like gonna be bad thing to do, only the fact that im hiding part, like when he gets home and im all happy and we have sex he thinks he's doing a great job and its the toy that im cheating on him with lol ha ha ha, well im young and horney as hell porn isnt working i would not cheat because i love my husband soooooooo much lol hmmm ,well i need answers from a man especially like how would u guys feel to find out that ur wife is pleasing herself without u sneaking around and its not porn its a "vibrator" lol which happens to be bigger than urs and then she doesnt want to have sex with u? im maybe making a big deal out of this but its just a question please answer


do you not orgasm with him? if not I would want to know as a husband. and I would want to try to be the best lover for her ....But it takes open and honest and unashamed comunication to pull that off.

if my wife hid the fact that she was not orgasming and even bought a toy behind my back instead of comming to me and working on our sex life together then I would be hurt and pi##ed.

sex is supost to be fun and exciting and a connection that only the two of you get to enjoy with eachother.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

funny how alot of responces are yea go ahead.

but if a man were to post should he secertly use porn because hes always horny the responces would be different.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Just dont buy one at a garage sale
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> do you not orgasm with him? if not I would want to know as a husband. and I would want to try to be the best lover for her ....But it takes open and honest and unashamed comunication to pull that off.
> 
> if my wife hid the fact that she was not orgasming and even bought a toy behind my back instead of comming to me and working on our sex life together then I would be hurt and pi##ed.
> 
> sex is supost to be fun and exciting and a connection that only the two of you get to enjoy with eachother.


Exactly the correct reply....If you don't orgasm with your H you need to discuss it and work on it...

Getting a toy...Sounds like fun....Pull up the sex toy section on ebay, and let him help you pick one out...

Give him a show with you getting off like gangbusters...He will too....Just include your husband.....

Work on your lovemaking with him, till you are being satisfied on a regular basis.....

Using it alone is not a problem unless it is the only way you can get off....Thinking of my wife doing it would excite the hell out of me....

the woodchuck


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Three year old thread


----------

